# Help Sexing Oyapock



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

So, I feel I am pretty good at sexing Tincs by now but these two are confusing me. One I'm pretty sure is a male but the other not so sure. Bigger toe pads than my known female but more rounded body that would suggest female. What do you all think? Sorry the pics are bad...I only have my phone camera for now.

Frog 1 (about 1yr old)


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

frog 2 - pretty sure this is a male.


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

By the looks of it you have two males. The second one could use another picture or two to be sure. The first one looks to have the male heart shaped pads and they do look rather large.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

# 1 is female, #2 is male. Place them in same cage to observe behaviour. Bill


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! Bill - these are actually some of the ones I got from you! My other pair have just laid their first batch of eggs! I am pretty 100% sure that frog 2 is male. I will try and take some more pics of frog 1 "female??" tonight for better consensus. I would hate to give these guys to someone as a "pair" and it not really be the case.

Also, they are in the same viv. They spend a lot of time together in the cocohut but i haven't seen the more aggressive courting that the other pair do. Maybe they are just slower to mature?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay...here are two more pics of frog 1... hopefully a female.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

I would lean more towards a male. The toe pads look a bit too big for a female, even dough it is fat. I have a male powder blue that is really fat, but it's toe pads say something different.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Why don't you do what Bill says. If you have a pair already, try mixing it to observe it's behavior.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

I have a trio of 1.1.1 probably and with 2 males most likely. When I first got mine I asked questions like you and I found out 2 important things. First, Oyapocks do not like to move enclosures and stress very easily when they are. So best to leave them alone for a while and hope they are a pair. One thing I learned about them is that males tend to have white wrist bands on the front legs and the females tend to be all blue on the legs but the toes. Also you can try misting heavy to simulate the rainy season and feed heavy to see if this causes breeding to start. A small Petrie dish with water to allow the male to soak can also start them going. With my trio, two are always in the hut and the thirds is always left out. I think this is a sign that there is a pair. So I would guess that since your two are hanging out in the same hut that they are probably a pair also.


----------

